# Hello



## Studio E (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone. I have no idea how I have missed this forum for so long. I stumbled upon it once on a search for something but didnt bookmark it. Then I forgot about it. THen last night I found it again and made sure I saved the info.

Looks like an awesome place and I see many names that I havent seen in a long time at NS or SOL. I feel like I'm home again.  

Anyway, my name is Eric Watkins but I've finally decided to go a little more annonymous so will use my Studio name from here out. Good to see many familiar faces here and I'm really looking forward to reading through the archives .

Eric


----------



## JohnG (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Eric,

Welcome and look forward to hearing some of your music.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Eric. Welcome to VI! Great having you here. Enjoy.


----------



## Studio E (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. Already receiving some great info here.


----------

